# favorit deer gun?



## duckduck...goose!

mine is a 308. remmintion hand made classic


----------



## fox412

Ruger M77 2506 six power redfield scope.


----------



## littlegreenman87

Mine is good old betsy.. A Browning BBR .308 win. with a 3x9 redfield scope.


----------



## Remington 7400

Remington 7400 .30-06 with Burris 3-9x40 scope


----------



## Bones

.308 Rem Mod 722 with Bushnell 3200 3x9.


----------



## aupeters

Weatherby .270-bolt action


----------



## bratlabs

Mossberg 835 with a fully rifled barrel and a cheap 2.5x20 scope. Nothing fancy here.


----------



## NDTerminator

My all time favorite deer/medium game rifle was given to me on our wedding night by my wife, Toni.

It's a Remington 700 LH Stainless Steel Grey Laminated Stock, with 24" barrel, in 270 Winchester. I put on a Sightron 3-12, had it floated, bedded, and the trigger smoothed up & set to 3.5 lbs. This is a sub-MOA rifle, perfect for my preferred method of hunting (glassing an area, then taking the shot from a solid rest at a stationary & undisturbed animal). It's responsible for a pile of one shot kills, most between 300-400 yards. I've reverently and affectionately named this rifle Grey Death.


----------



## gazoo

Remington 700 .30-06. With a bushnell 3-9X40 scope


----------



## Camo

Remmington model 60 308 winchester carbine. (I think Thats what the model is because my dad bought it and gave it to me with camo already wrapped arround it. Its a bolt action. If anyone has information on what model this is please tell me thanks) It has a Leupold Vari-X 2.5-12-50.


----------



## BigDDL

Model 88 Winchester in 308. Was given to my grandfather from his parents. My Dad currently has it, but I borrow it every time I go back to visit and get a chance to go hunting. I can hardly wait to call it my own.


----------



## ohio

.50 cal muzzleloader


----------



## dieseldog

.25-06 Browning A bolt


----------



## hill billy

Remington 7600 30-06,


----------



## People

AR-50 50BMG. Then it would be my 308.


----------



## hill billy

You hunt deer with a 50 BMG?


----------



## 94NDTA

hill billy said:


> You hunt deer with a 50 BMG?


No, silly.

He tears dear in half with a 50BMG, not hunt them.

:lol:


----------



## hill billy

HAHA I bet he does....


----------



## People

tears them deer in half? Hardly. Punches nice holes threw them. Granted these hole are about .5 inches.


----------



## nitelite18

.54 lyman Great plains muzzleloader/ .280 Remington in remington 700 with 4 - 12 simmons 44mag


----------



## 94silverado

Remington Model 742 with a cheap tasco 3x9 scope haven't hunted deer with it yet but it gets nice groups and its finally just my rifle not dads.


----------



## John M

7mm Rem SA Ultra Mag Ruger M77 mark II, bolt action, stainless barrel, and synthetic stock ( http://ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdView?mo ... 0&return=Y ) topped with a burris Black diamond 3X-12X-56mm scope ( http://www.burrisoptics.com/eurodiamond.html )


----------



## PAwoodsman

Remington Model 700 chambered in .243 fitted with a Redfield 3x9 scope...she's killed a few deer in her day

:beer:


----------



## Whelen35

Thompson Contender with a 14 inch SSK 309 barrel and a nikon 2-8 scope done up on a T'SOB base and 3 rings. If I am shooting them with a long gun, then it is either my 35 Whelen improved, or win 358. Both done up on mauser vz24 actions with leopold 3-9 vxII's. They don't just drop, they get pushed sideways. :lol: :lol:    Really.


----------



## kase

mathews switchback-vital bow gear single pin sight-schaeffer drop away rest-carolina archery products L.O.R.E. stabilizer-alpine quiver-limb savers-easton axis 340's tipped with NAP crossfires and fletched with 2" bohning blazers

kase


----------



## cbass

lazzeroni warbird (7.82-.308) topped with a 4.5-14X50 BC reticle leupold. Goint to the premier riticle next year. Compete with that????????


----------



## natemil373

People-I thought I was the only idiot who thought about using a .50BMG to shoot deer. I haven't yet, as OH has no centerfire rifle season period let alone a 50cal. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: I feel that this may be the one case where a FMJ bullet would be in our best interest as a clean, neat, half-inch hole should be just what the DR ordered without destroying too much meat. I would hate to think of the mess that would be caused by using something that doesn't hold up to well. I have a Ferret .50 that I have used to shoot grounhogs with. With the Harnady A-Max 750 Grains just turns them into a steaming pile of goo. For those that get excited about the "red mist" you haven't seen nothing yet until you try this rifle/ammo combo out  :sniper: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith

.50 cal T/C Omega......Has a body count of 5 in three years. But before that it was my trusty old Beretta 303 12 ga. No slug barrel. I have only hunted deer with a rifle once.....this past fall out west. Passed up many does. But am looking to get a body count started on that gun.....7 mm Rem Mag, Tika t3. with a 6-18 vxII.


----------



## elderberry99

Make mine a Savage 11FL in .243 with Remington 100 gr. PSP Core-lokt


----------



## mossy512

Mossberg 500 slug 1.5-4.5 x 40, can't beat th knock down of a 1 oz slug


----------



## Slinger70

Nobody said 30-30? What's up with that? I've got other rifles but that one is a classic.


----------



## elderberry99

30-30 does not need mentioning! 
As far as a great favorite, The 30-30 Just is!!


----------



## Invector

.300 Browning BAR.

:sniper: ..........................splat


----------



## Hawkseye

I have taken deer with a .444 Marlin, 30-30, and a 25-06. I would have to give the 25-06 the all time champion deer rifle as far as you can shoot, although I will have to say that that compact model 94 Winchester 30-30 is the fastest handling rifle of them all, and I have taken most of my deer with it, and at ranges I should not confess. My 25-06 is a straight pull Mauser '96 which is incredibly accurate with 3" groups at 600 yards...no B.S.


----------



## nutt

remington 7600 30-06


----------



## Greenhunter

Remington 7600, .308 w/ Leupold 3x9.
T/C Encore .50 muzzleloader w/ Leupold 3x9

Both make meat with a single pull of the trigger.


----------



## honkbuster3

winchester 30-06 feather weight (laminated wood stock) with a 3 x 12 Leupold scope :beer:


----------



## roostman

Hawkseye said:


> I have taken deer with a .444 Marlin, 30-30, and a 25-06. I would have to give the 25-06 the all time champion deer rifle as far as you can shoot, although I will have to say that that compact model 94 Winchester 30-30 is the fastest handling rifle of them all, and I have taken most of my deer with it, and at ranges I should not confess. My 25-06 is a straight pull Mauser '96 which is incredibly accurate with 3" groups at 600 yards...no B.S.


 3" groups at 600 yards? come on now, lets get serious.


----------



## mr.trooper

Mossberg 500 in 12 guage, shooting good Olde fashoned "Pumpkin Ball" slugs! If Im feeling frisky, then Ill use a Mossberg 500 in .410 Bore, shooting good Olde Fashoned "Pumpkin Ball" slugs!

Although I have been considering getting a browning BPS in 10 guage, and using some Federal 3 1/2" Slugs; That aughta' show dem deer what fer'!


----------



## Remington 7400

3 inches at 600 yards is not entirely impossiable, it is just a whole lot better than I can shoot!


----------



## Fossilman

Depends where I'm hunting at...Open range and distance,I use my Rem..7MM Mag.
For close shots on open range I use my 220-Swift..
In the bush I use my 30-30 Marlin with opensites................


----------



## cut'em

30:06 BAR nothing but the best


----------



## mr.trooper

Remington 7400 said:


> 3 inches at 600 yards is not entirely impossiable, it is just a whole lot better than I can shoot!


1/2 M.O.A with a re-chambered old Mauser? Those are good results for a custom built sniper rifle, let along a re-barreled war relic...


----------



## People

Too bad when someone talks about the 3006BAR they are not talking about this one. http://www.ohioordnanceworks.com/articles/06.htm

Chuck Norris once roundhouse kicked someone so hard that his foot broke the speed of light, went back in time, and killed Amelia Earhart while she was flying over the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## cut'em

what else did you think I meant?


----------



## People

cut'em

I thought you were refering to the new Browning turd box that they are trying to pass off as a BAR. Now seriously why would we want a semi auto gun that can not hold at least 8 shots? Not that we need 8, 20 or the Beta-C to hunt deer but if we want to play then why not.

Chuck Norris' tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried.


----------



## Fossilman

I like them all :lol: ..............Couldn't pick a favorite out of my rifles,shotguns or pistols............ :wink:


----------



## BBlead

i'm gonna have to go with the remington ADL or BDL 7mm, with 125 grain nosler reloads, when u hit a deer with this setup it knows it. :sniper:


----------



## 147 Grain

Favorite deer rifle is a tricked out Remington 7400 in 30-06. All action components are totally smoothed and the trigger breaks at a crisp 2 3/4 pounds, resulting in 5/8" groups with Federal 180-gr. Nosler Solid Base factory ammo.

Favorite deer load shoots 1 1/8" groups and also is 180-gr. factory load from Winchester Supreme (Nosler) Ballistic Silvertips at 2,750 fps.

For elk, the 30-06 autoloader shoots standard 180-gr. Federal Partitions or Winchester Supreme 180-gr. AccuBonds.

Other elk rifle is a finely tuned Remington 700 SPS in 30-06 with 24" barrel, shooting Federal High Energy 180-gr. Partitions at 2,910 fps.


----------



## BuckBox Displays

I'm a simple kind of guy. My old 870 Express seems to get the job done!


----------



## Mannlicher

Hunting in deep cover in North Fla or South Ga, my favorite deer rifle is a Marlin 1894S, .44 Mag. I load my own, using a 270 grain Speer GDSP, and H110 powder. I have taken 7 nice bucks with this combo now.


----------



## BLUEKILLER

Remington 30.-06 wiht a buckmasters scope on it i think it is a 4*12


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4

Weatherby Mark V Accumark Chamber in .257 magnum..


----------



## Hawkseye

I don't know what it is amongst shooters. If a rifle can shoot under .5 inch groups or better at 100 yards, then it should be reasonable to consider a 3200 fps rifle to shoot 3" group at 600 yards on a calm day. At the range I go to, most guys there are shooting less than 1 moa, and often three shot clover leaf groups. The rifles are bench rested...no one is claiming to be an off hand sub-moa rifleman, although I have scored 28 out of 30 possible free shooting...that means 2 shots in the 10 ring and 1 in the 8 ring WITHOUT the benchrest. I practice quite a bit, and may be slightly better than the average occasional shooter, but I can't see the surprise in any of what I have said. The 25-06 is one heckofa cartridge, and the '96 Mauser is one heckofa rifle... Maybe I should have gone to Viet Nam to shorten the duration of the war...


----------



## Hawkseye

mr.trooper said:


> Remington 7400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 inches at 600 yards is not entirely impossiable, it is just a whole lot better than I can shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 M.O.A with a re-chambered old Mauser? Those are good results for a custom built sniper rifle, let along a re-barreled war relic...
Click to expand...

Ahhh...Now I think I can see where the confusion is coming from. The '96 Mauser was made in 1996 for a short period, and was correctly called the '96 Mauser, not to be confused with the m/96 Swedish Mauser, which was a very credible weapon, but no match for the 25-06 '96 Mauser that I shoot...no war relic, for sure...

Are you guys saying that you can't shoot a sub moa group off of a bench rest??????


----------



## Hawkseye

Mannlicher said:


> Hunting in deep cover in North Fla or South Ga, my favorite deer rifle is a Marlin 1894S, .44 Mag. I load my own, using a 270 grain Speer GDSP, and H110 powder. I have taken 7 nice bucks with this combo now.


I love my Marlin 1894 as well. I shoot the Hornady 265 Grain and the Speer GDSP with H110 as well, and it is one of the sweetest rifles I own. It chronographs out at 1550, which is a lot of close range punch for deer or black bear. I haven't taken a deer with it yet, but I am going to use it this fall in the coast range where it should be a perfect combination for the dense cover. I'm not going to tell anyone here that I have shot some moa groups with it...not always, but often...they wouldn't believe it anyway


----------



## b_grover

Winchester Model 94 30-30. First rifle, and accurate as hell. Dropped several big bucks, some nice does, and a whole barrel of jackrabbits.
Got a brand new 308 left handed for Christmas. Still trying to get used to the Accutrigger and loading the thing.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

.243 NEF, 3X9 Burris


----------



## Remington 7400

> lazzeroni warbird (7.82-.308) topped with a 4.5-14X50 BC reticle leupold. Goint to the premier riticle next year. Compete with that????????


A buddy of mine once had a Ruger M77 rebarreled to .338 Lapua Mag, he killed a few deer with it, one at close to 500 yards. Then he got tight on cash and sold it, he now hunts with a Remington Model 7 .243, talk about using the 2 extremes!


----------



## mikemcc

I love my Winchester .270 WSM. Five deer in two years -- all with one shot and only one ran more than 50 yards and, oddly enough, that was one that had a hole right through the heart and had the front leg broken in half at the large exit hole. It was a very big doe, but even so, I don't know how in the heck it ran that far -- about 70 yards -- with all that damage. The blood trail was as wide as a small sidewalk and then it just stopped and there the doe was. Two of the other deer dropped where they stood and the other two took 8 or ten steps. One of these was at 260 yds. -- not that long of a shot, I know, but I usually don't shoot at anything more than 200 yds. out. I only tried that one because the doe was standing broadside and looking in the other direction and there was nothing between us but a big field and nothing behind her but a large hill with no livestock or anything. I had a chance to go prone and that was that. My dad told me he would give me his .308 but I'll probably just keep it for one of my boys; I can't imagine using anything except this .270 WSM.


----------



## tgoldade

Sako 75 with a 4-16x50 burris black diamond for walking, remington 700 vls .308 with 6-24x50 burris black diamond from the stand


----------



## sdeprie

Lots of good ones, there. I'm not sure about 1/2 MOA out of a rifle that's 80 years old, but the Swedish M/96 is what they used, and did very well, in the olympic marksmanship back in the 30's. I suspect a good one can shoot better than I can. By the way, my favorite deer rifle is an old mauser rebuilt with a short barrelled 358 Win and a red dot. Can't be beat in river bottoms. Plus, it'll reach a lot farther than many give it credit. Can't wait to try it out on bear.


----------



## HuntermanTee

Nikon buckmasters 3-9 with a rem.700 sps or rem700 adl 270 or 7mm-08. i havnt got the rifle yet here in a few weeks thoe.held'em fell in love with'em......................


----------

